# Homemade Deer Feeder, ******* Camo, Job Completed.....Check it out! UPDATE



## justinmchael903 (May 3, 2012)

How did you make the bottom part ( down spout )


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Order it as a complete assy, From Boss Buck, the legs are Conduit EMT, 55 gallon metal barrel.....Paint Job was done by taken stuff from the woods and using it after I had a base coat on my barrel...


----------



## suprachic (Aug 27, 2012)

Can i see a close up of how the legs are attached to the barrel. We are planning to build a couple this weekend. How long are the legs?


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

suprachic said:


> Can i see a close up of how the legs are attached to the barrel. We are planning to build a couple this weekend. How long are the legs?


Legs are 58 inches long and are attached this way, it is a barrel band from Boss Buck......I used 1.5" conduit EMT....they slide upon the 20 inch leg extensions that are coming off the barrel band......


----------



## suprachic (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks. We tryin to go the cheap route n only buy motor lol. I'll post pic of ours when done. Thanks again


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome....


----------



## intheflats (Jan 22, 2005)

Can you tell me the length of the down spout from the bottom of the barrel? Awesome build!


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Flats, thanks for the compliment, the down spout from bottom of barrel is 10 inches......
Hope that helps

Creeks!


----------



## intheflats (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

Nice job! I need to try to build some thing like that.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

house said:


> Nice job! I need to try to build some thing like that.


Thanks House


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

turned out GREAT!!


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> turned out GREAT!!


Thanks old school..... Going to try and get it up this weekend.... I can't wait...


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

Great job looks good


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks great!

So how much did all the parts cost you?


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

sgtdww504 said:


> Great job looks good


Thanks Sqtdww504


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Looks great!
> 
> So how much did all the parts cost you?


Thanks IA Monsterbuck......Here is a write up detailing all the parts and cost.......Hope this helps, Boss Buck quality is top notch, and customer service and ordering parts is spot on.......Great Bunch of people, I dealt with Tony......Super nice fellow!


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Creeks N Ridges said:


> Thanks IA Monsterbuck......Here is a write up detailing all the parts and cost.......Hope this helps, Boss Buck quality is top notch, and customer service and ordering parts is spot on.......Great Bunch of people, I dealt with Tony......Super nice fellow!
> View attachment 1660231


Thanks for the pictures, that is awesome. One question, why did you go with the gravity feed that mounts flush to the bottom and an internal funnel vs. The gravity feed that is funnel shaped and all one piece?


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

This is what I am talking about.
Looks like they accomplish the same thing. This one is cheaper than buying two parts and maybe gives a little more capacity? Maybe other way is easier to install, cutting hole in bottom vs cutting bottom out?

I'm really interested in making a gravity feeder. Had a regular feeder out this past winter behind the house and the turkeys would eat all the corn as soon as the feeder went off. Never left any for the deer.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Thanks for the pictures, that is awesome. One question, why did you go with the gravity feed that mounts flush to the bottom and an internal funnel vs. The gravity feed that is funnel shaped and all one piece?


Well I actually started out with a plastic barrel, but came to realize that the funnel would not fit down through the barrel on the 55 gallon plastic barrel.... So in the middle of that, after I decided to go with a plate and a bottom connect, and had already placed my order, my friend calls me and says... Hey, I've got you a 55 gallon metal barrel... So I just decided it wasn't worth calling and canceling my order.... So just went with it.... On this plate version you just have to cut a 2 to 3 inch hole on bottom of barrel, on the other funnel and 3 way connected.... You have to cut the whole bottom of barrel out and just leave a 2 inch lip for the funnel to ride on...... Hope this helps!!

Thanks Monster....


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Cool thanks. Yours looks great with that awesome paint job you did. I'm definitely going to start looking for a barrel. Let us know how the deer like it.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Cool thanks. Yours looks great with that awesome paint job you did. I'm definitely going to start looking for a barrel. Let us know how the deer like it.


Thanks Monster, appreciate that... I'll keep yaw update once I get it up. Was going to try this weekend, but the weather just isn't cooperating with me.... Maybe next weekend I can get my feeder up and my garden started...


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

suprachic said:


> Thanks. We tryin to go the cheap route n only buy motor lol. I'll post pic of ours when done. Thanks again


 What are going to use as timer ?


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

The complete feeder from boss buck is around $269.00 ( we bought 6 at one time )


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

emerson said:


> What are going to use as timer ?


Hey Emerson, this is a gravity type feeder, and no timer is required. The deer eat as they want it, I don't like the idea of spreading feed everywhere on the ground..... Them you end up feeding all animals... *****, squirrels, etc....


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Top Dog Rick said:


> The complete feeder from boss buck is around $269.00 ( we bought 6 at one time )


Where did you find the complete feeder for 269.00, all the online prices I've found have been... 319.00...


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

Sub'd


----------

